# thats it.... i'm off the hasbeans!



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

ive always been quite a loyal follower of hasbean. I like the way they do business, their enthusiasm for the product and I even like some of the coffees. Cachoeria in particular has always been pretty faithfull, but it works better as an espresso and kinda gets lost in milk. As do many hasbean offerings.

Today I had a play with some more extract stuff (a little darker than hasbean) and some allpress redchurch again (darker yet) and TBH they both punch through milk much more effectively. So I think i'll likely make the move to one of those as a regular choice.

I can see what many say about hasbeans coming over as just a bit acidic. I pulled a shot of brazil pedro redonda, and certainly got the bitter chocolate, cherry acidity and so on, but it just wasnt all that much fun to drink.

So can anyone else recommend some forgiving blends/SO's that work well in milk, but are tasty enough to stand on their own merit. Something a bit more rich and full bodied than hasbean, but not quite as crazy as some of the uniion stuff (or god forbid, the happy donkey italian blend)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> So can anyone else recommend some forgiving blends/SO's that work well in milk, but are tasty enough to stand on their own merit. Something a bit more rich and full bodied than hasbean, but not quite as crazy as some of the uniion stuff (or god forbid, the happy donkey italian blend)


Agree Hasbean roast light - I like it in my Aeropress - not so much as espresso and definitely not in milk based drinks.

Just finished some Londinium Yemen/Java bean blend. Great as an espresso and can IMO stand up in milk based drinks too. Currently, munching through a bag of Londinium Teres beans. Great espresso but not as pronounced in milk based drinks.

Interestingly, Reiss says he's going to back off his roasting a notch - hope this doesn't mean Hasbean territory. I know some find Reiss's roasts too dark but I guess it is down to personal taste. I don't find, so far, Reiss's roasts bitter in any way - just complex and long lasting after taste.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Climpson and Son's do some cracking darker roasts. Not Italian dark, but certainly not light.

The current Autumn Blend and Sidamo blend are worth a try for starters. Not sure about their mail service as I live five minutes away from the shop.

Also, Monmouth make excellent coffees if you haven't tried them, though the roasts vary from bean to bean. Only one (non-decaf) espresso blend, but I'm waiting to see if they do a dark option Kenyan again this year.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Coffeesmith Collective's espresso blend (roasted by Climpson & Sons I think) is very good and might be up your street. It has a touch of acidity and fruit to keep it interesting, but a good whack of chocolate and nut to smooth things over. Solid medium roast, nothing smokey - one to please everyone. Couldn't tell you how it fares in milk, but sounds like we have different tastes regarding milk anyway.

I remember liking Small Batch's house blend too, though it was a while ago.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

ta guys









keep suggestions coming


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You didn't hear this from me but Workshop in Clerkenwell are starting doing online orders soon. Their cult of done espresso is fabulous as espresso and in milk!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

From the sound of it, I don't think you'd like Cult of Done.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I prefer something dark in milk e.g. union revelation

And something lighter and more interesting as espresso e.g. red brick or cult of done.

I find most medium roasts are lost in milk..imho


----------



## johnnied (Feb 2, 2013)

if it helps, I find a union delicate roast to be a hasbean medium, and a union medium to be a hasbean medium dark. Perhaps its the beans that are causing more of a problem? try something like the sumatra from hasbean, I think that might be more to your liking, I think its slightly darker roast and it always seems to be quite earthy, its got a real punch through milk.

Union would be my next port of call, anything from medium on should be quite dark.

I rate SM's red brick for milky drinks, not sure what the current blend is working like though...


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Aren't Freemans in Marchmont using Climpson these days - may be worth a visit?


----------

